

Ask HN: So when is Google going to communicate about Python 3? - andrewstuart

Google - silent on Python 3. No Google SDKs or APIs support Python 3. You cannot program Google services with Python 3.<p>But despite being an ongoing topic, and a massive shift towards library support for Python 3, Google remains utterly silent on the topic.<p>The impression given is that internally Google uses Python 2 and therefore cannot grasp that anyone else would use Python 3 to access their services.<p>When will Google break its silence on a Python 3?
======
quadlock
It's open source, we could do some Python 2 to 3 sprints on
[https://github.com/google/google-api-python-
client](https://github.com/google/google-api-python-client).

